#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  I need a book called Analysis, Synthesis and Design of Chemical Processes

## abusamo

Hey all.

Does anybody have this book "Analysis, Synthesis and Design of Chemical Processes" by Richard Turton; Richard C. Bailie; Wallace B. Whiting; Joseph A. Shaeiwitz. 
Perhaps even the solution manual?
Somebody willing to share?
It seems that all the links found on the different posts are dead.



Thanks in advance.See More: I need a book called Analysis, Synthesis and Design of Chemical Processes

----------


## Dheeraj Surisetty Venkata

same here require it urgently...

----------


## Clay

Link : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## btbuqsj

I need it too

----------


## synthesis123

I need a book called Analysis, Synthesis and Design of Chemical Processes

also need liquid gas pipeline hydraulics by shashi menon. any other books by shashsi as well.

----------


## selmagis

gas pipeline hydraulics: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
liquid pipeline hydraulics: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 :Adjoint:

----------


## selmagis

Change dahed line for mu and you'll get _Analysis, Synthesis and Design of Chemical Processes_:  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## selmagis

Pipeline Planning and Construction Field Manual: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 :Untroubled:

----------


## selmagis

@synthesis123, why you ask if some already here? I didn't look up, and repeat the same link.  :Single Eye:

----------


## synthesis123

It is the same CD not the chapters. Please may someone upload the chapters as well for analysis synthesis design of chemical processes and the solutions manual will highly be appreciated.thanks again.

----------


## Mechen

No  liquid gas pipeline hydraulics by shashi menon* but have gas pipeline hydraulics by shashi menon

----------


## Mechen

Analysis* Synthesis and Design of Chemical Processes*  4th Edition by by Richard Turton..more

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

